# Ollech & Wajs M6 on a leather strap?



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

I had this vague recollection that the O&W M-series watches have solid strap bars rather than spring bars, and hence can't be worn on a conventional two piece leather strap, but I've seen a picture on A.N. Other site which suggests I'm wrong. Can anyone confirm or deny?

I have this odd idea that an M6 would be rather fine on a nice blue shark grain strap. Am I just being silly?

Want to give me a price Roy?

--

JG


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They all have normal spring bars.

Private message sent with price.


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

And so The Deed Is Done!

Incidentally, for the benefit of any other awkward sods like me, Roy was quite happy to do a mix'n'match for me, so I'll actually be getting an M4 (for the non-date option, which I think looks nicer) but with a second time-zone rather than elapsed time on the bezel, and of course my blue shark grain leather strap!

--

JG


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JG, Can I post a picture when it is done ?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Sounds good to me. I'd be interested in seeing it too. Just how far can this "mix & matching" go? Sounds quite a bit like customising which I like the sound of.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

Roy said:


> JG, Can I post a picture when it is done ?


Be my guest...

This lot will demand to see it anyway so it'll save me the trouble...









--

JG (That's Jonathon by the way, I'm just a lazy typist...)


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2003)

Very rude of me not to say so earlier, but this arrived on tuesday, I've been wearing it ever since and I'm very, very happy with it in all respects. It looks very nice on the blue strap[1] and I'll do a photo when I've got time to excavate the digicam from the bottom of whatever drawer its lurking in.

Haven't got time to do a proper review (and I'm sure you've heard it all before anyway), but I can confirm everything that's been said about the quite ridiculous value for money they represent. I suggest anyone who fancies one buys it now before Roy and Mr Wajs realise that they could double their prices and still have happy customers...

--

JG

[1] Incidentally Roy's "luxury" shark-skin straps are *not* "shark effect" or "shark grain", they're real, actual, genuine Jaws-hide, and gorgeous!


----------

